# Spain or Portugal



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi. We are leaving Dover /Calais, 20th November to the above.Anyone else going that way to show us the ropes, as its a new venture for us. Down to Spain would be a big help.Thanks John/Chris.


----------

